# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Стекла каленые к плитам разные размеры

## chipchik

Стекла жаропрочные, наружные и внутренние, размеры разные.А также ТЭНы разной мощности и формы. Все работает.  Район Ивановский мост. Ц. от 50грн.

----------


## chipchik

Есть также ТЭН от стиралки АРДО и другие запчасти от АРДО., а также блок электроподжига от плиты газовой плиты АРДО

----------


## chipchik

В наличии шланги газовые в исправном состоянии разной длины.

----------


## chipchik

В наличии запчасти для стиральной машины: водяной насос( новый и б/у), дверца, шланги и др. Все в рабочем исправном состоянии.

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ТЭНы ПРОДАНЫ, кроме ТЭНа от АРДО.

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

Ближнее левое и дальнее правое стекло ПРОДАНЫ.

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

Имеется также шланг газовый почти новый длиной 4 метра. . Ц. 170грн.

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

Кое-что продалось, что-то добавилось.

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

Газовый шланг ПРОДАН.

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

Насосы для воды проданы.

----------


## sergey2961

А стекла есть наружные на газовую плиту в духовку ,плита НОРД.

----------


## chipchik

Какой размер стекла, есть ли отверствия под ручку?

----------


## chipchik

Добавилась разная мелочёвка для газовых плит

----------


## chipchik

+ помощь в доставке, подъме на этаж, отключении старой и подключении новой газплиты.

----------


## chipchik

Добавились ТЭНы от электроплит  и еще кое-что от газовых плит.

----------


## sergey2961

Стекло размер 480х425 мм ,отверстия под ручку есть ,если есть такое стекло дайте знать мне в личку пожалуйста.Плита НОРД.

----------


## chipchik

Сегодня уже не гляну, а завтра постараюсь.

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

Добавились краны газовые на плиту Горение.

----------


## chipchik

Блок эл.поджига и свечи проданы. Остальное есть.

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

Новое поступление от импортной плиты..
Краны, двигатель вертела, блок электророзжига, реле времени, регулируемые по высоте ножки, абсолютно целая уплотнительная резинка духовки (на плиту шириной 60 см ).

----------


## chipchik

ап.  Начинка исправная от плиты Ханса.

----------


## chipchik

. Плита Горение и Мора.

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

Добавилось стекло на плиту  MasterCook   
 Стекло Мастеркук уже ПРОДАНО. Спасибо

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап. В наличии около 20 шт ТЭНов от плит разной конфигурации.https://b.radikal.ru/b43/1805/4f/b78035464d50.jpg. А также верхняя стекляная крышка с направляющими уголками от газплиты Индезит 60см..

---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.12.2021 в 10:14 ----------

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

+ Запчасти до плит Дружковка и Брест.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  19.01.2022 в 19:48 ----------

----------


## chipchik

Есть горелки на плиту Гефест 4шт.

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

Горелки на Гефест Проданы.

----------


## chipchik

Стёкла калёные на газ и эл плиты, запасные части на плиты разные.

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

Добавилось кое - что.
Запчасти для газовых плит..

----------


## chipchik

. Протвинь 46х42 см эмалированый и решетка-нержавейка 46х36.5 см отличное состояние. От плиты Брест или на другую пойдут. От 220грн. Рабочий стол газплиты Грета, 50х53см. Без недостатков.

----------


## chipchik

Протвинь и решётка Проданы.

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

Есть все запчасти на газплиту Брест

----------


## chipchik

Ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------


## chipchik

ап

----------

